# Venezia Music Festival 2017



## MRF Music Festivals (Mar 17, 2015)

*8th International festival of choirs and orchestras in Venice and Jesolo (Italy)

24.05. - 28.05.2017

VENICE - city of channels and gondolas*

Since 1987 Venice and its lagoon have been on the UNESCO-list of cultural heritage. For many people it is the most beautiful city in the world, and is especially fascinating due to its architectural wealth. The heart of Venice - Piazza San Marco with the gorgeous Basilica - is one of the beautiful places in the world. In the proximity, at famous locations, the concerts of the Venezia Music Festival take place.

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-festival-of-choirs-and-orchestras-in-venice-and-jesolo-italy.phtml


----------

